# Can anyone help me??



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

I am in a predicament. I am a male 5'9 175-180lbs and I am looking for a park board. I need some help and feedback please. The boards I am looking at are as follows:
09 Burton Fix
09 Burton Dominant
09 Burton Love
09 Burton Hero
09 Burton Primo
09 Burton Condom

I know its a lot of boards and specs differ between them however any feedback is awesome. PLEASE HELP ME MAKE A DECISION!!! haha!! Thanks in advance.
pz


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

any reason why you chose all burton boards??


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

no not really...ive been riding burton for a few years and I like their products...any other suggestions would be good tho! thanks
pz


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

Are you more into jumps or jibs? Are you learning 180s on little kickers or throwing 720 rodeo flips off 50 footers?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

hero > the rest of those


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

Maybe at least consider some different brands?


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

Sounds good...i have it narrowed down hahaha...
Burton Dominant
Burton Fix
Atomic Hatchet
Any suggestions?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

out of those, the hatchet


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

Ok its been decided...Im going to pick up the hatchet tomorrow...I been reading lots about it and it seems to have great reviews...there are some bad reviews obviously but thats expected for anything....any suggestion for bindings? Thanks in advance...
pz


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

out of those i recomend the dominant, my friend has it and he really likes it. the lib tech trs btx and rome agent are good boards too


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

for bindings ive been lookin up some new1s since mine suck.. the union contacts look very promising and burton cartels seem to be very good as well


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

You have to want a very minimaly supporting and minimaly responsive binding if you want the Contacts. I have them and love them but its on my park board(primarily jibs). If I were heavily into jumps or more freeriding I'd bee looking at Forces, Force MC's, Datas, K2 Formulas, Rome 390's, Raiden 0's, or Ride SPi's.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

very true ^^


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Nivek said:


> You have to want a very minimaly supporting and minimaly responsive binding if you want the Contacts. I have them and love them but its on my park board(primarily jibs). If I were heavily into jumps or more freeriding I'd bee looking at Forces, Force MC's, Datas, K2 Formulas, Rome 390's, Raiden 0's, or Ride SPi's.


i'll assume you meant betas instead of spis


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks alot everyone!! I just picked up the '09 Hatchet 3 days ago and have been lucky enough to get out on it twice. Its been reeaaaalll fun. Love the board. Totally not used to the feeling of every little thing under my feet, the incredible ease of an ollie, and the buttery goodness when your hitting a kicker. Its great. I am using my old bindings right now (08 Ride EX) but I am picking up my bindings on friday. I am still tossed between the Rome 390s or the K2 Formulas...Once again...I will be using this board for mostly park but still some freeride. Thanks all and if there are any other suggestions I would appreciate the feedback...
pz


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

HaliRob said:


> Thanks alot everyone!! I just picked up the '09 Hatchet 3 days ago and have been lucky enough to get out on it twice. Its been reeaaaalll fun. Love the board. Totally not used to the feeling of every little thing under my feet, the incredible ease of an ollie, and the buttery goodness when your hitting a kicker. Its great. I am using my old bindings right now (08 Ride EX) but I am picking up my bindings on friday. I am still tossed between the Rome 390s or the K2 Formulas...Once again...I will be using this board for mostly park but still some freeride. Thanks all and if there are any other suggestions I would appreciate the feedback...
> pz


390s have some of the best reviews of any binding on the web... havent heard much about the formulas.


----------

